# Problème installation Windows 7



## Tomtom44 (21 Avril 2020)

Tout d’abord bonjour à tous et à toutes,

je me permets de prendre contact avec vous sur ce forum car je rencontre un problème d’installation de Windows 7 Via boot camp sur mon iMac mi 2011 27 pouces High Sierra 10.13.6.

En effet mon dvd Windows 7 n’est pas détecté par l’assistant bootcamp et environ 1 fois sur 10 par mon mac. Je ne peux donc accéder à l’étape suivante et donc au partitionnement de mon disque dur.
En revanche, j’ai bien réussi à mettre sur clé usb le fichier boot camp telecharge depuis le site d’Apple selon le modèle de mon mac (compatibilité).

Y a t’il un autre moyen que de passer par le lecteur superdrive ? Et donc de passer uniquement via le lecteur USB?

Savez-vous pourquoi mon assistant boot camp ne détecte aucun cd?

Merci  par avance


----------



## RubenF (22 Avril 2020)

Monte une partition manuellement sur l’Utilitaire de Disque, fait une clé bootable de Windows, démarre dessus et installé manuellement ensuite téléchargé sur le site d’Apple les Pilotes Bootcamp depuis windows 7 pour les installer ça devrait le faire


----------



## Tomtom44 (22 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Monte une partition manuellement sur l’Utilitaire de Disque, fait une clé bootable de Windows, démarre dessus et installé manuellement ensuite téléchargé sur le site d’Apple les Pilotes Bootcamp depuis windows 7 pour les installer ça devrait le faire



Merci pour votre retour, pouvez-vous m’apporter plus de précisions sur la manipulation à suivre? Je pensais qu’il ne fallait pas trop jouer avec le partitionnement manuel? Dois-je partitionner le disque dur interne principal du mac? Quel format? L’iSo de Windows doit-il être sur la clé usb avec boot camp?

merci


----------



## Tomtom44 (22 Avril 2020)

Bonjour j’ai réussi à créer une partition en fat (ms dos) pour accueillir windows 7 (100go). J’ai également réussi à installer Windows via la clé usb efi au démarrage. Cependant lorsque le mac redémarre pour booter sur le disque dur EFI RIEN ne se passe. Il plante complètement donc obliger de le redémarrer manuellement.... je ne comprend vraiment pas. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tomtom44 (22 Avril 2020)

Je retente une installation windows 7... après redémarrage écran gris.... Des idées? Je déséspere....


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2020)

Tomtom44 a dit:


> Je retente une installation windows 7... après redémarrage écran gris.... Des idées? Je déséspere....


Tu peux continuer à désespérer tant que tu feras n'importe quoi ! Par défaut, un iMac de 2011 possède un SuperDrive, donc Assistant Boot Camp de ta version en cours ne te proposera jamais d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso. Tout juste la création d'une clé USB dans laquelle seront stockés les pilotes/drivers et c'est tout. Je doute fortement qu'Assistant Boot Camp avec ton modèle te propose de créer une clé USB de démarrage, mais sait-on jamais ?

Assistant Boot Camp refusera toute installation dans le disque dur interne, si ce dernier est partitionné et si on a réservé une partition en NTFS, ce sera un échec total. C'est macOS le chef d'orchestre, c'est lui qui créera et modifiera le contenu de EFI boot pour qu'il reconnaisse au démarrage et la partition macOS, et la partition Windows.

Ayant eu un iMac 2011, il n'y aucune autre possibilité que d'utiliser un DVD de Windows ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Si tu as un disque dur USB de disponible, essaye cette possibilité... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## Tomtom44 (22 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux continuer à désespérer tant que tu feras n'importe quoi ! Par défaut, un iMac de 2011 possède un SuperDrive, donc Assistant Boot Camp de ta version en cours ne te proposera jamais d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso. Tout juste la création d'une clé USB dans laquelle seront stockés les pilotes/drivers et c'est tout. Je doute fortement qu'Assistant Boot Camp avec ton modèle te propose de créer une clé USB de démarrage, mais sait-on jamais ?
> 
> Assistant Boot Camp refusera toute installation dans le disque dur interne, si ce dernier est partitionné et si on a réservé une partition en NTFS, ce sera un échec total. C'est macOS le chef d'orchestre, c'est lui qui créera et modifiera le contenu de EFI boot pour qu'il reconnaisse au démarrage et la partition macOS, et la partition Windows.
> 
> Ayant eu un iMac 2011, il n'y aucune autre possibilité que d'utiliser un DVD de Windows ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. Si tu as un disque dur USB de disponible, essaye cette possibilité... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/



Bonjour,

Merci pour ton retour, j'ai gravé windows 7 avec un VRAI PC mais mon assitant bootcamp ne le detecte toujours pas..... Le disque est apparemment introuvable..... .  Est-ce le fichier ISO de windows 7 qui n'est pas reconnu par l'assistant BOOTCAMP?
L'assistant bootcamp me propose la solution de créer un disque et d'utiiliser une clé USB et l'image iso et c'est ce que j'ai fait. Mais comme je l'ai dis plus haut l'installation de windows 7 se déroule normalement mais apres reboot le mac plante et ne parvient pas à ouvrir le disque dur EFI


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2020)

Tomtom44 a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour, j'ai gravé windows 7 avec un VRAI PC mais mon assitant bootcamp ne le detecte toujours pas..... Le disque est apparemment introuvable..... . Est-ce le fichier ISO de windows 7 qui n'est pas reconnu par l'assistant BOOTCAMP?


Si ce DVD est vraiment bootable, il doit démarrer correctement depuis un vrai PC, mais est-ce le cas ? Et vu toutes les bidouilles que tu as faites, Assistant Boot Camp ne doit pas aimer la structure du disque dur interne. Par défaut, on supprime toujours une partition Windows en relançant Assistant Boot Camp et en choisissant l'option Restaurer, faute de quoi il restera des traces ! De plus, on ne doit jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer ou créer une partition Windows.


----------



## Tomtom44 (22 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si ce DVD est vraiment bootable, il doit démarrer correctement depuis un vrai PC, mais est-ce le cas ? Et vu toutes les bidouilles que tu as faites, Assistant Boot Camp ne doit pas aimer la structure du disque dur interne. Par défaut, on supprime toujours une partition Windows en relançant Assistant Boot Camp et en choisissant l'option Restaurer, faute de quoi il restera des traces ! De plus, on ne doit jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour supprimer ou créer une partition Windows.



Merci de ton retour, je vais alors racheter une version DVD de windows 7. Celui-ci devrait être alors reconnu sans difficulté par BOOTCAMP?


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2020)

Tomtom44 a dit:


> Merci de ton retour, je vais alors racheter une version DVD de windows 7.


Négatif, Microsoft n'en vend plus ! Ce qui est disponible est bien un téléchargement d'un fichier .iso à condition d'entrer son n° de licence... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7 ...mais si ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso comme ici...




...les carottes sont cuites.


----------



## Tomtom44 (22 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, Microsoft n'en vend plus ! Ce qui est disponible est bien un téléchargement d'un fichier .iso à condition d'entrer son n° de licence... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows7 ...mais si ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso comme ici...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 168723
> 
> ...les carottes sont cuites.



D'accord, je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec tout ça! Merci pour ton retour


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2020)

Tomtom44 a dit:


> D'accord, je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec tout ça! Merci pour ton retour


En bas de la réponse #6, tu as une solution alternative, c'est celle que j'utilise pour travailler conjointement avec Cinema 4D et 3DS Max, des logiciels bien lourds en 3D, mais au moins mon iMac reste intact.


----------

